# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  SuperTrainer, personal training mirror, Elo Labs Inc., health, wellness, fitness, New York, New York, USA

## Airicist

former Carbon Trainer

Developer - Elo Labs Inc.

supertrainer.ai

"CARBON: The Mirror with a Personal Trainer Inside" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Carbon Trainer

Aug 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Carbon Trainer fitness mirror whips you into shape using 3D cameras and sensors"

by Patrick Hearn
August 11, 2020

----------

